# South of the Border Fattie with Qview



## glgoodwin (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I decided to make what my wife named the 'south of the border' Fattie. I just called it a taco fattie but she didn't think that sounded cool enough... I almost called it a mexican stuffed meatloaf 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Call it what you will here are the details.

Started with 1 pound of ground 80/20. Mixed in 3/4 pack of taco seasoning.



From there I rolled it out flat and put a layer of tortilla chips. 


From there I added diced tomatoes, green chiles, more taco seasoning. I also made some chipotle and smoked cheyanne crushed peppers last time I did a smoke. I added a generous portion of that for some heat. topped it with mexican blended cheese.



Here is the Fattie pulled once it reached 268. Along with one of my home grown onions that I smoked with the fattie.



Here are a couple of pics after slicing. The Tortilla chips absorbed all the juices from the tomatoes and chili's and cheese. MAde for a Delicous filling. This thing tasted great!!! 






As you can see from the plated picture I made some corn as well. the corn has that onion I smoked diced up in it along with some of the Cheyanne/chipotle crushed peppers and taco seasoning. A dollup of sour cream in the middle was the icing on the cake.

It was a delicous meal. Thanks for viewing


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice FATTY, almost sounds like an enchilada in a FATTY. Good imagination. Thanks for sharing the Q View my friend.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## rivet (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice and tasty looking fatty!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks Great... and tasty looking too...


----------



## glgoodwin (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks richoso1, I think that is what I will call it from now on...  "the enchilada Fattie"


----------



## dropastone (Aug 24, 2009)

Outstanding, looks like a winner to me!


----------



## smokeynose (Aug 24, 2009)

wow that looks awesome cant wait to try one out myself


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 24, 2009)

I know what I'd call it.

Awesome!  

LOL  Great looking fattie.  Congratulation on a successful smoke


----------



## fire it up (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow that looked good, I'm really impressed with how well it held together given the amount of filling you had.
Nice work!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

I with the dude I would just call it AWESOME. Thats a great idea and will be in my arsenal very soon. Thanks


----------



## morkdach (Aug 24, 2009)

i like it lets make it nice job


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 24, 2009)

nice job GL


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW!!! That thing is bursting full of goodness. Way to go, I'll take a couple of slices. Never thought of the crushed chips but looks like it worked great!!


----------



## mamunoz (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow looks pretty tasty!


----------

